# vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf?



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

How many people have it? is it worth it? pros & con abought it. and pics of your setups are always good


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*

I'd say its worth it, however a built engine is required


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*

i want to run it on my syncro, just cant afford it right now


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (TBT-Syncro)*

I think so too. i just havent heard anything new abought it in a while. a couple off post i read had some clutch,trans,and fly wheele carnage


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*

no trans or clutch carnage here


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (KubotaPowered)*

From what jeff says it's the same fuel/timing etc as the #42lb tune just lets you achieve higher numbers safely (550whp++). The thing that turned me off is that if your "pro-maf" goes you have to cough up 350$ to C2 to get a replacement. That amount of money and downtime just isn't worth it to me when i can't even put down the 400-450whp the #42lb provides me with on "stock" sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (crzygreek)*

well how often can that happen? i still have my original maf 11 years now. but good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (KubotaPowered)*

what turbo are you runing? i have t04e


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*

I'll let you know shortly. My car is almost back together (new clutch, tranny with lsd, 630 pro maf tune). If it is anything like the 42# setup, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (BlownGinster)*

Can anyone take a picture of this MAF?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Can anyone take a picture of this MAF?

Look here:
http://www.promracing.com/mass...0-p-5

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (Jefnes3)*

Is it Jeff's dad ?








The final, and BEST, method for calibrating a Mass Air Flow meter is to change the Mass Air Flow meter's voltage output by manipulating the electronics of the meter itself. This is an extremely accurate way to calibrate a meter because the meter's "curve" can be precisely targeted to reflect the needs of the new application. Pro-M Racing was pioneered in 1988 by *Bob Atwood* , a Ford engineer who was instrumental in developing mass air technology. Not only is this method based upon OEM techniques, this is truly the ONLY way to PROPERLY calibrate a mass air meter. Pro-M is the only aftermarket company with both the intellectual and physical properties necessary to properly calibrate your mass air meter. In order to properly calibrate a meter, you need to know the baseline "curve" of that meter. Quite simply, we are the only aftermarket company in possession of this information.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (fastslc)*

Its not his dad, I spoke to Chris about this when I first installed my setup. Strange coincidence though


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (KubotaPowered)*

Well I purchased my 630cc software and pro-maf a week ago I am waiting to get it. I fully rebuilt my engine with 83mm wiseco pistons eurospec rods, ARP main,head and rod bolts. 3 angle valve job head with port and polish, supertech vavles,lightweight lifters, HD springs and titanium retainers. Stage 3 plus clutch and a t67 turbo but will be upgrading to gt35r or gt40 not sure yet. Will post numbers when everything is done. I am looking for 450whp plus with the t67 and hopefully over 550whp with gt35r or gt40. But from the sounds of it this 630cc tune with the pro-maf is pulling some nice numbers.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (Bthornton10)*

so how much power do you guys think i can with a to4e turbo and the 630 tune combined? just looking for a ball park number


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*

What hotside?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (KubotaPowered)*

i dont no. where do look for it on the turbo?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilnick* »_i dont no. where do look for it on the turbo?

usually on the inside of the outlet of the hotside


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (TBT-Syncro)*

I have put a few thousand miles on my car since i got the c2 Stage 4 630cc/pro maf software installed. Im happy. Car runs good and beat the crap out of it every day.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (xpalendocious)*

And with a decent turbo, we are talking 25-30 psi before the injectors max out?? In my case a 35R 1.06.... Turbo or injectors that max's out first?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Is it Jeff's dad ?










No he is not my dad.
Funny coincidnce: My grandfather's name is Bob Atwood.

-Jeff


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_And with a decent turbo, we are talking 25-30 psi before the injectors max out?? In my case a 35R 1.06.... Turbo or injectors that max's out first?


That turbo is good to ~650whp


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
That turbo is good to ~650whp

I know, but it does max out way before 650whp on this setup.
Around 28 psi is max.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

It's been a while since I did the math but on a 6-cyl 630cc should get you 700bhp @ 3-bar, and even more at 4-bar, so I would guess a gt35r would max out before the injectors. Wow that's a lot of fuel.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_It's been a while since I did the math but on a 6-cyl 630cc should get you 700bhp @ 3-bar, and even more at 4-bar, so I would guess a gt35r would max out before the injectors. Wow that's a lot of fuel.

35R maxs out before the injectors will. I kept turning it up and after 28psi the power started to fall, that turbo just made a bunch of heat after 28psi and killed the power


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
35R maxs out before the injectors will. I kept turning it up and after 28psi the power started to fall, that turbo just made a bunch of heat after 28psi and killed the power

What hotside were you running?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
What hotside were you running?

1.06AR


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
1.06AR

get a t4 housing!


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crzygreek)*

Considering trying the 630 setup on my mk3 with my 40r 1.06 hotside but we'll see i used the 440 setup on my mk2 and the car was fast but left little to be desired driveability wise..... Im not afraid to see just how much the software will make before something breaks


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

Do it up tommy. You had an old 440 file. The one i just took out of my car with the downstream o2 and secondary delete drove great. From what i've read the few guys already on the 630 file said the driveability is even better than that.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_ i used the 440 setup on my mk2 and the car was fast but left little to be desired *driveability* wise.

What does that mean?


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (V-dubbulyuh)*

He means that part throttle, idle, decel, etc were not the greatest. However he had one of the first 440 files, and had deleted secondary air, etc so that the car was running in open loop the whole time. The latest software is worlds better and drives like stock when not in boost.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_He means that part throttle, idle, decel, etc were not the greatest. However he had one of the *first 440 files*, and had deleted secondary air, etc so that the car was running in open loop the whole time. The latest software is worlds better and drives like stock when not in boost.

Agreed, I drove that latest 440 file had zero issues on/off boost.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_He means that part throttle, idle, decel, etc were not the greatest. However he had one of the first 440 files, and had deleted secondary air, etc so that the car was running in open loop the whole time. The latest software is worlds better and drives like stock when not in boost.

Exactly, some of the first software that came out have some off boost running issues. The newest 440 and 630cc files drive like STOCK cars


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

look what Clay from CTS dropped off for me today. w00t w00t


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Is it Jeff's dad ?








The final, and BEST, method for calibrating a Mass Air Flow meter is to change the Mass Air Flow meter's voltage output by manipulating the electronics of the meter itself. This is an extremely accurate way to calibrate a meter because the meter's "curve" can be precisely targeted to reflect the needs of the new application. Pro-M Racing was pioneered in 1988 by *Bob Atwood* , a Ford engineer who was instrumental in developing mass air technology. Not only is this method based upon OEM techniques, this is truly the ONLY way to PROPERLY calibrate a mass air meter. Pro-M is the only aftermarket company with both the intellectual and physical properties necessary to properly calibrate your mass air meter. In order to properly calibrate a meter, you need to know the baseline "curve" of that meter. Quite simply, we are the only aftermarket company in possession of this information. 

in that hasty setup, i just cut a 2' section of 1" pvc conduit and stuck it through the maf. the same air had to go 20% faster through the sensor to go around the obstruction, since the o2s agree, obd2 actually sends 20% more fuel, all the time, unless you wot...








after discovering that the 02s bring it all together, if the sensor in the meter is seeing %20 more velocity PERIOD, tossing more it's way was just the same with a piece of hvac tin. my biggest concern was it getting sucked into the motor, more than 1 yr in place...

























i'm currently getting 15 mpg this way since OBD2 ignores bad maf readings for perfect 02 reading. IF i were to pour e85 in, which i have, it's seamlessly flexfuel (except for cold starts, CEL and any throttle over 75%)
EDIT:
1. the pic i shot this morn rushing out the door was 1/2" conduit stuffed into the maf, obviously not cut to 2' long or 1" in dia which is 20% of the maf ID
2. 15 mpg on 6000 lb ford e250 electrical van
3. the hvac tin is about 3"x1/4" strip with 2 fangs cut in 1/2" up to grab 1 side of sensor, the rest wraps around to the other side tight
_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 8:41 PM 7-28-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 10:24 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_look what Clay from CTS dropped off for me today. w00t w00t

welcome to the club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you'll love it


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (raddo)*

after unplugging the maf to get my 93 VR to run
i took it out of the stock car in 04
CEL comforts me like the ABS light should comfort you


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

My car is running with no issues on this setup. Fired right up with new build engine and Euro ECU.


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:51 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: vr6 mk3 c2 630 tune pro maf? (lilnick)*

im going to turn up the boost on my stock motor with stage 4 in a couple weeks, hopeing to get over 600


----------

